# Has keeping tortoises changed your diet?



## JenniferinFL (Jun 30, 2010)

I thought this would be an interesting question. Do you find that with more knowledge of healthy greens versus 'empty' greens that it's changed what you select to eat?
Obviously our nutritional requirements are different from tortoises, but do you find that instead of making a salad with iceberg or Romaine that you choose different greens?

If I was a tortoise, I think I'd be a pretty sickly character since the only veggies we used to eat were iceberg lettuce and tomato and the occasional green beans from a can. Since researching before buying our tortoise though, we find that we make different choices when we pick out salad greens for ourselves too. Instead of iceberg and romaine, it's a lot more likely to be a salad base of spring mix, or kale, or turnip greens. 

We've also found that just having a tortoise has increased how often we buy greens and fruit. Since he can't eat what comes in a bag before it goes bad, we eat greens a lot more frequently than we would have previously. Same thing with strawberries and mangos and so on. (It's a redfoot tortoise, so we feed fruit about every 3 or 4 days) And, let's face it, if your buying a mango to give him a small piece of one, then your going to buy another couple for yourself.. 

He does eat a lot of stuff we grow in the yard too, but we still find ourselves at the produce department on a lot more regular basis.

If we pick up the hingeback tortoise on our local craigslist, then we'll definitely be eating more mushrooms and sweet potatoes too.. lol

So, yes, the question again was (since I rattled on so long) has keeping tortoises influenced your food choices?


----------



## terryo (Jun 30, 2010)

No it hasn't. I always ate Spring Mix, and now I give some to my tort. Everything else he eats I grow. I give him a few worms once and month for protein, or if I make myself chicken, I'll save him a piece. I always ate fruit, and now I give him some too. That's about it.


----------



## Tom (Jun 30, 2010)

No. I still don't eat veggies or greens. Yuck! I'm an expert on pizza, burgers and breakfast cereals though. Does corn count as a green. It has a green husk? Potatoes have green leaves above ground when they are growing and I love french fries.

I do, however, know all about them now and I'm gradually getting better and better at horticulture. Planting my three new Mulberry trees ASAP, as a matter of fact. I can tell you all about cactus, grape vines, suculents and hibiscus now.


----------



## goReptiles (Jun 30, 2010)

Not really, I have always been a big fruit and veggie eater. But when I had bearded dragons many years ago, I learned a lot about produce nutrition. This carried through and definitely helped when I started researching tortoises and when I brought home my first ones. I will admit though, ever since I researched and received my bearded dragons, I stopped eating iceburg lettuce unless I don't have a choice (it comes in the salad at a restaurant or something like that). I'd say most of my changes, such as with lettuces, came from bearded dragon research, as fruits and veggies are very important in their diet.

I will say that when I was chopping veggies and fruits the other day, I thought of how when my boyfriend and I finally find a house, I'm constantly going to here, "you spend more time preparing their meals than you do ours.' Ha


----------



## Seiryu (Jun 30, 2010)

terryo said:


> No it hasn't. I always ate Spring Mix, and now I give some to my tort. Everything else he eats I grow. I give him a few worms once and month for protein, or if I make myself chicken, I'll save him a piece. I always ate fruit, and now I give him some too. That's about it.



Oh c'mon Terry, you mean you make HIM Chicken and yourself worms right?? Lol

I was hoping it would change me, but as Tom says "I'm a carnitarian".

Closest thing I get to veggies at least are the v8 Frusions.

I do like a lot of fruits though.


----------



## ChiKat (Jun 30, 2010)

I eat a lot of spring mix now, and I never really did before. 
My mom always bought romaine but I prefer spring mix. That's pretty much the only change though. I don't eat any of the other greens I buy for him.
I love all fruits and veggies though, so I already ate a wide variety pre-tortoise


----------



## BuffsTorts (Jun 30, 2010)

Im a 27 yo Bachelor.
My Torts eat more greens then I do...
Keeping tortoises has just changed what you find in my fridge, lol/


----------



## egyptiandan (Jun 30, 2010)

Of course it's changed my diet  They get all the good for them food and I get stuck with the junk. 

Danny


----------



## tortoisenerd (Jun 30, 2010)

We now eat spring mix salad every night.  We started just to finish up the rest of it, but now we buy extra just to keep up with the demand in the house. I really wish we could afford organic like Trevor eats, but its just too pricey unfortunately.


----------



## JenniferinFL (Jun 30, 2010)

Haha, you guys are funny.. so, I'm the only person here finishing up the turnip greens.. 

They are a bit on the bitter side, the spring mix tastes a lot better. 

So, general consensus, a couple people have taken to eating more spring mix, but otherwise those who ate veggies before are still eating similar veggies and those who didn't before, well, still aren't.. 

Please don't mistake me though, I've been on a 'salad at every meal' kick lately, but I LOVE meat.. We're really lucky to have a local ranch that raises grass fed beef, so we eat plenty of that. 

AND, I will definitely be making up a huge batch of liver pate this week because I have been wanting liver pate for awhile now. Yummy! liver and onions on triscuits.. 

My family is quite fond of raw beef, getting steak ready to cook is always funny because there's a crowd around it cutting raw chunks off to eat before it's cooked.. I'm unfortunately banned from the practice due to pregnancy.. Grrr..


----------



## Angi (Jun 30, 2010)

Not really. I never cared for iceberg lettus. I do make sure that I always have a container of organic spring mix now, and I quit buying spinach. I feel bad that my kid don't eat as well as my torts, but torts don't argue.


----------



## Maggie Cummings (Jun 30, 2010)

Nope, I still don't feed my ice cream to my tortoises and they don't force Spring Mix on me. I so totally agree with Tom, and I think there's nothing better then an In n Out double double. I so wish we had one closer then 50 miles. 
I don't eat veggies, fruit, greens or anything else that is supposed to be good for you. Once they say it's good for me I don't want it...


----------



## Tom (Jun 30, 2010)

Seiryu said:


> I do like a lot of fruits though.



Hey, out here in CA we've got lots of fruits....and nuts too. Whenever I travel to other states people verbally confirm this for me. Funny, their grocery stores seem to have the same amounts of fruits and nuts as ours, but they all tell me that CA is full of fruits and nuts...


----------



## DeanS (Jun 30, 2010)

Tom said:


> Seiryu said:
> 
> 
> > I do like a lot of fruits though.
> ...



Tom...This has been a f**ked up last week or so and you're making me laugh my *** off right now...First...with the stringent diet you follow...and now the fruits and nuts...my wife just read this and says..."Oh No! Don't tell me there are two of YOU!"


----------



## pugsandkids (Jun 30, 2010)

I've always been a veggie eater. Now I just look at the ground where ever I am and wonder if those plants are okay for torts to eat!


----------



## Tom (Jun 30, 2010)

DeanS said:


> Tom said:
> 
> 
> > Seiryu said:
> ...



Glad to be of service.



pugsandkids said:


> I've always been a veggie eater. Now I just look at the ground where ever I am and wonder if those plants are okay for torts to eat!



I do this too. Everywhere. They have fantastic weeds in the south. You should see the size, health and vigor of the dandelions in the vacant lots. I almost want to eat them... well not really, but they do look great for tortoises.


----------



## chadk (Jul 1, 2010)

I've actually eaten dandilions from my yard since owning torts. I can't say I've changed much, but I'm definately more aware.

Tom, I have dandilions I'll put up against the best of those in the south


----------



## Tom (Jul 1, 2010)

I've seen your pics. No argument here. I just haven't spent much time in the PNW.


----------



## chadk (Jul 1, 2010)

Yeah, it's a blessing and a curse.... From about May through the end of July, I have to mow at least once a week or things get a little crazy. With all my animals though, I'm learning to appreciate it.

I may have another sullie next week joining the herd. Don't know many details, but it was turned in to the rescue group I'm associated with and they are giving it to me next week. So I'll have more 'lawn mowers' to help out


----------



## Floof (Jul 20, 2010)

To a small extent, yes, the reptiles (tortoises AND beardie) have changed how I eat... For example: squashes actually look edible; I don't pick the veggies out of food as vigorously; and, over the last couple of months, I have taken my first few bites of green salad ever (though unsuccessfully because my grandmother only uses vinegar dressings.. YUCK!). But it's not much. I still don't like (most) vegetables, and would much prefer to live on fruits, meat, and processed foods.

Other than that, I'm one of those who now look at every little piece of greenery, be it a weed in the grass or some random plant at the nursery, and automatically wonder if it's edible. Also like others, when I do go produce shopping for anyone other than the reptiles, I give iceberg lettuce and other nutritionally empty items a wide berth.

The little snots also have me gardening. A LOT. Which my mother and grandmother looove because they get fresh fruit and veggies without having to lift a finger.


----------



## dannomite (Jul 20, 2010)

Ive always eaten Veggies and Salad and whatnot but now that I have a tortoise I eat a lot of Spring Mix instead of Regular Romain....Just because Nova is still so small that she can't eat it all before it goes bad


----------



## Traveller (Jul 21, 2010)

I'd have to say yes our diets have changed. In fact it's a standing joke around
here, when I serve up supper. Three other males in the house and all
are meat and potato guys!
Needless to say I get a lot of eye rolling when I feed them tort greens lol.
I went on a kick awhile back, using fruit to enhance the appearance
of a plated meal. Everyone thinks I'm wacko. Oh well at least everyone
will be healthier?


----------

